# BETA BIOS Files für Z170A Mainboards



## Torsten4MSI (3. September 2015)

*BETA BIOS Files für Z170A Mainboards*

Hallo Zusammen,
hier mal alle aktuellen BETA BIOS Version zu unseren Z170A Mainboards.
Beachtet bitte, dass diese BIOS Versionen im BETA Stadium sind!

Sollte das System anschliessend nicht stabil laufen, 
so flasht bitte das aktuelle BIOS von der MSI Seite (MSI Global - The best gaming gear maker in the world) 

Solltet Ihr für ein weiteres Mainboard ein Update benötigten, 
bitte Mainboard Namen Posten.

Bitte die BIOS Files über M-Flash aus dem BIOS heraus aufspielen.


Stand 25.05.2016


Z170A GAMING PRO CARBON
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/Final_BIOS/7A12v13.rar 

Z170A Gaming Pro
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/Final_BIOS/7984v19.rar

Z170A Krait Gaming
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/Final_BIOS/7984vA9.rar

Z170A Gaming M5
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/Final_BIOS/7977v19.rar

Z170A-G45 Gaming
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/Final_BIOS/7977v26.rar

Z170-A Pro
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/Final_BIOS/7971v1B.rar

Z170A PC Mate
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/7971_A94.zip

H170A PC Mate
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/7971_B74.zip 

Z170A Gaming M9 ACK
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/Final_BIOS/7966v17.rar

Z170A Gaming M7
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/Final_BIOS/7976v1C.RAR

Z170A Gaming M3
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/Final_BIOS/7978vA6.rar

H170 GAMING M3
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/Final_BIOS/7978vC5.rar

H170A GAMING PRO
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/7978_283.zip

Z170A XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM EDITION
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/Final_BIOS/7968v17.rar

Z170M MORTAR
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/7972_A52zip

B150M MORTAR
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/7972_C53.zip

Z170I Gaming Pro AC
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/7980_174.zip

Z170A TOMAHAWK
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/7970_161.zip 

Z170A-G43 PLUS
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/7970_371.zip 

H170M PRO-DH / H170M PRO-VDH
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/Final_BIOS/7982v27.rar

B150M BAZOOKA
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/7982_I71.zip

Z170A SLI PLUS
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/Final_BIOS/7998v14.rar



Gruß Torsten


----------



## Rampage1305 (24. September 2015)

*AW: BETA BIOS Files für Z170A Mainboards*

Hallo, 
ich benötige eine Aktuelle betaversion vom Z170A Gaming M7, da mit dem BIOS 1.6 mein Arbeitsspeicher nicht mit den XMP Profilen läuft.
Erst startet der PC gar nicht und Irgendwann kommt dann die meldung "The previous overclock settings have failed, system has been restored to its default settings." usw..

Mein Arbeitsspeicher ist der Kingston HyperX Savage DDR4 3000 16GB Kit (HX430C15SBK2/16).

Desweiteren hab ich noch das Problem das ich den PC nicht neustarten kann. Herunterfahren klappt problemlos und der PC geht auch aus. Aber wenn ich neustarte hängt sich das ganze system auf und ich kann nichtmal den Resetbutton benutzen. Dann muss ich den Powerbutton für ein paar Sekunden drücken damit der PC ausgeht und dann wieder einschalten.

Ich hoffe die Fehler können durch ein neues BIOS behoben werden.


----------



## MSIToWi (24. September 2015)

*AW: BETA BIOS Files für Z170A Mainboards*

@*Rampage1305
*derzeit gibt es kein aktuellers BIOS, als das, dass offiziell auf der Homepage verfügbar ist.

Wir werden deine Information weiterleiten.


----------



## Torsten4MSI (24. September 2015)

*AW: BETA BIOS Files für Z170A Mainboards*

Hallo,

bitte versuch es noch einmal mit diesem BIOS hier.

Z170A Gaming M7 
Neues Beta BIOS
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/E7976IMS_171.7z

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Rampage1305 (24. September 2015)

*AW: BETA BIOS Files für Z170A Mainboards*

Danke erstmal für das BIOS, allerdings brachte es leider nicht den erhofften Effekt.
Ich kann jetzt immerhin mit dem XMP Profil 2 starten mit 2666MHz.
Profil 1 mit 3000MHz geht leider immer noch nicht.

Und jetzt zu dem Problem mit dem Neustart:
Erst war das Problem nach dem BIOS update weg.
Dann habe ich den Onboard Sound deaktiviert und danach war das Problem wieder da.
Und wenn ich den Onboard Sound wieder aktiviere lässt sich der Rechner wieder problemlos neustarten.


----------



## MSIToWi (24. September 2015)

*AW: BETA BIOS Files für Z170A Mainboards*

@*Rampage1305* 
danke für Deine Beobachtung.
Werden wir umgehend weitergeben.


----------



## Torsten4MSI (2. November 2015)

*AW: BETA BIOS Files für Z170A Mainboards*

Hallo,

es gibt für einige MBs neue Final BIOS Files.

Z170A GAMING M7 (MS-7976) V1.8 BIOS Release
-------------------------------------------------
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/_FinalBIOS/7976v18.rar

1. This is AMI BIOS release

2. This BIOS fixes the following problem of the previous version:
-  Updated BIOS code.
-  Updated GOP driver and VBIOS
-  Patched DMI info can not display properly.
-  Improved VGA compatibility.
-  Improved memory compatibility.
-------------------------------------------------
B150M BAZOOKA (MS-7982) V18.3 BIOS Release
-------------------------------------------------
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/_FinalBIOS/7982vI3.rar

1. This is AMI BIOS release

2. This BIOS fixes the following problem of the previous version:
-  Updated BIOS code.
-  Updated GOP driver and VBIOS
-  Patched DMI info can not display properly.
-  Improved VGA compatibility.
-  Improved memory compatibility.
-------------------------------------------------
Z170A GAMING PRO  (MS-7984) V1.5 BIOS Release
-------------------------------------------------
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/_FinalBIOS/7984v15.rar

1. This is AMI BIOS release

2. This BIOS fixes the following problem of the previous version:
-  Updated BIOS code.
-  Updated GOP driver and VBIOS
-  Patched DMI info can not display properly.
-  Improved VGA compatibility.
-  Improved memory compatibility.
-  Enhanced VDROOP function.
-------------------------------------------------
Z170A KRAIT GAMING (MS-7984) V10.5 BIOS Release
-------------------------------------------------
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/_FinalBIOS/7984vA5.rar

1. This is AMI BIOS release

2. This BIOS fixes the following problem of the previous version:
-  Updated BIOS code.
-  Updated GOP driver and VBIOS
-  Patched DMI info can not display properly.
-  Improved VGA compatibility.
-  Improved memory compatibility.

-------------------------------------------------
Z170A GAMING M9 ACK (MS-7966) V1.3 BIOS Release
-------------------------------------------------
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/_FinalBIOS/7966v13.rar

1. This is AMI BIOS release

2. This BIOS fixes the following problem of the previous version:
-  Updated BIOS code.
-  Updated GOP driver.
-  Patched DMI info can not display properly.
-  Improved VGA compatibility.

-------------------------------------------------
H170A PC MATE  (MS-7971) V11.3 BIOS Release
-------------------------------------------------
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/_FinalBIOS/7971vB3.rar

1. This is AMI BIOS release

2. This BIOS fixes the following problem of the previous version:
-  Updated BIOS code.
-  Updated GOP driver and VBIOS
-  Patched DMI info can not display properly.
-  Improved VGA compatibility.
-  Improved memory compatibility.
-  Enhanced VDROOP function.

-------------------------------------------------
H170A GAMING PRO (MS-7978) V2.4 BIOS Release
-------------------------------------------------
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/_FinalBIOS/7978v24.rar

1. This is AMI BIOS release

2. This BIOS fixes the following problem of the previous version:
-  Updated BIOS code.
-  Updated GOP driver and VBIOS
-  Patched DMI info can not display properly.
-  Improved VGA compatibility.
-  Improved memory compatibility.


Gruß Torsten


----------



## Torsten4MSI (4. November 2015)

*AW: BETA BIOS Files für Z170A Mainboards*

Update

Z170A GAMING M7 (MS-7976) V1.8 BIOS Release
-------------------------------------------------
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/_FinalBIOS/7976v18.rar

1. This is AMI BIOS release

2. This BIOS fixes the following problem of the previous version:
-  Updated BIOS code.
-  Updated GOP driver and VBIOS
-  Patched DMI info can not display properly.
-  Improved VGA compatibility.
-  Improved memory compatibility.
----------------------------------------------------------------
Z170A XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM EDITION (MS-7968) V1.3 BIOS Release
----------------------------------------------------------------
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/_FinalBIOS/7968v13.rar
1. This is AMI BIOS release

2. This BIOS fixes the following problem of the previous version:
-  Updated BIOS code.
-  Updated GOP driver and VBIOS
-  Patched DMI info can not display properly.
-  Improved VGA compatibility.
-  Improved memory compatibility.


-------------------------------------------------
B150M BAZOOKA (MS-7982) V18.3 BIOS Release
-------------------------------------------------
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/_FinalBIOS/7982vI3.rar

1. This is AMI BIOS release

2. This BIOS fixes the following problem of the previous version:
-  Updated BIOS code.
-  Updated GOP driver and VBIOS
-  Patched DMI info can not display properly.
-  Improved VGA compatibility.
-  Improved memory compatibility.
-------------------------------------------------
Z170A GAMING PRO  (MS-7984) V1.5 BIOS Release
-------------------------------------------------
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/_FinalBIOS/7984v15.rar

1. This is AMI BIOS release

2. This BIOS fixes the following problem of the previous version:
-  Updated BIOS code.
-  Updated GOP driver and VBIOS
-  Patched DMI info can not display properly.
-  Improved VGA compatibility.
-  Improved memory compatibility.
-  Enhanced VDROOP function.
-------------------------------------------------
Z170A KRAIT GAMING (MS-7984) V10.5 BIOS Release
-------------------------------------------------
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/_FinalBIOS/7984vA5.rar

1. This is AMI BIOS release

2. This BIOS fixes the following problem of the previous version:
-  Updated BIOS code.
-  Updated GOP driver and VBIOS
-  Patched DMI info can not display properly.
-  Improved VGA compatibility.
-  Improved memory compatibility.

-------------------------------------------------
Z170A GAMING M9 ACK (MS-7966) V1.3 BIOS Release
-------------------------------------------------
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/_FinalBIOS/7966v13.rar

1. This is AMI BIOS release

2. This BIOS fixes the following problem of the previous version:
-  Updated BIOS code.
-  Updated GOP driver.
-  Patched DMI info can not display properly.
-  Improved VGA compatibility.

-------------------------------------------------
H170A PC MATE  (MS-7971) V11.3 BIOS Release
-------------------------------------------------
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/_FinalBIOS/7971vB3.rar

1. This is AMI BIOS release

2. This BIOS fixes the following problem of the previous version:
-  Updated BIOS code.
-  Updated GOP driver and VBIOS
-  Patched DMI info can not display properly.
-  Improved VGA compatibility.
-  Improved memory compatibility.
-  Enhanced VDROOP function.

-------------------------------------------------
H170A GAMING PRO (MS-7978) V2.4 BIOS Release
-------------------------------------------------
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/_FinalBIOS/7978v24.rar

1. This is AMI BIOS release

2. This BIOS fixes the following problem of the previous version:
-  Updated BIOS code.
-  Updated GOP driver and VBIOS
-  Patched DMI info can not display properly.
-  Improved VGA compatibility.
-  Improved memory compatibility.

-------------------------------------------------
Z170A  GAMING M3 (MS-7978) V10.2 BIOS Release
-------------------------------------------------
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/_FinalBIOS/7978vA2.rar
1. This is AMI BIOS release

2. This BIOS fixes the following problem of the previous version:
-  Updated BIOS code.
-  Updated GOP driver and VBIOS
-  Patched DMI info can not display properly.
-  Improved VGA compatibility.
-  Improved memory compatibility.
-  Enhanced PXE function.
-  Adjust OC setting.
-------------------------------------------------
Z170 KRAIT GAMING (MS-7984) V11.4 BIOS Release
-------------------------------------------------
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/_FinalBIOS/7984vB4.rar
1. This is AMI BIOS release

2. This BIOS fixes the following problem of the previous version:
-  Updated BIOS code.
-  Updated GOP driver and VBIOS
-  Patched DMI info can not display properly.
-  Improved VGA compatibility.
-  Improved memory compatibility.

-------------------------------------------------
H170M PRO-VDH D3 (MS-7982) V12.1 BIOS Release
-------------------------------------------------
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/_FinalBIOS/7982vC1.rar
1. This is AMI BIOS release

2. This BIOS fixes the following problem of the previous version:
-  Updated BIOS code.
-  Updated GOP driver and VBIOS
-  Patched DMI info can not display properly.
-  Improved VGA compatibility.
-  Improved memory compatibility.

-------------------------------------------------
H170M BAZOOKA (MS-7982) V17.2 BIOS Release
-------------------------------------------------
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/_FinalBIOS/7982vH2.rar
1. This is AMI BIOS release

2. This BIOS fixes the following problem of the previous version:
-  Updated BIOS code.
-  Updated GOP driver and VBIOS
-  Patched DMI info can not display properly.
-  Improved VGA compatibility.
-  Improved memory compatibility.


----------



## Xaphyr (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: BETA BIOS Files für Z170A Mainboards*

Hallo Torsten,

wie ich sehe, ist das Mortar bisher als einziges der B150 Boards für mögliches OC vorgesehen.
Wird das Bazooka auch noch bedient werden?


----------



## steAK79 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: BETA BIOS Files für Z170A Mainboards*

sry pls


----------



## Torsten4MSI (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: BETA BIOS Files für Z170A Mainboards*

Hi steAK79,

anbei der Link zum neusten BIOS.
Versuch es damit mal.

B150M BAZOOKA
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/7982_I44.zip

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Xaphyr (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: BETA BIOS Files für Z170A Mainboards*



Torsten4MSI schrieb:


> Hi steAK79,
> 
> anbei der Link zum neusten BIOS.
> Versuch es damit mal.
> ...



Xaphyr, aber trotzdem vielen lieben Dank! 

edit: Bis auf Profile für die RAM Latenzen, die ich vorher schon frei einstellen konnte,  kam nichts neues hinzu.
Oder übersehe ich etwas?


----------



## steAK79 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: BETA BIOS Files für Z170A Mainboards*



Torsten4MSI schrieb:


> Hi steAK79,
> 
> anbei der Link zum neusten BIOS.
> Versuch es damit mal.
> ...



Ich hab doch nen M7 ?!?

Ah, ok, nu hats geklingelt... alles gut 

Grüße

steAK`


----------



## Schmuppes (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: BETA BIOS Files für Z170A Mainboards*

Ich hätte gerne Changelogs für die Beta-Versionen um entscheiden zu können, ob ich mein Z170A Gaming Pro auf Version 1,71 aktualisieren muss/will. Geht das irgendwie?


----------



## Torsten4MSI (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: BETA BIOS Files für Z170A Mainboards*

Hallo Schmuppes,

schau mal hier.

Old Version: E7984IMS.160                                          
New Version: E7984IMS.171


Fix Crucial 8G CT8G4DFD8213.C16FA11 X-Copy Fail when system use 4 DIMM at the same time.
Fix CPU Frequency incorrect issue when set EIST and Intel C-State item to Disabled and
resume from S3.
Fix some DRAM timing incorrect issue when use Avexir AVD4U30001608G-4CIR memory and XMP
is enabled.
Modify Memory-Z DIMM3 to DIMM2 when total DIMM is 2.
Update VBIOS 
Modify PCIE wake issue.


----------



## Torsten4MSI (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: BETA BIOS Files für Z170A Mainboards*

Hallo zusammen,

es gibt ein paar neue BIOS Files, diese sollten in den nächsten Tagen auch auf der Web Seite angeboten werden.

Z170A KRAIT GAMING (MS-7984) V10.7 BIOS Release
-------------------------------------------------
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/Final_BIOS/7984vA7.rar

1. This is AMI BIOS release

2. This BIOS fixes the following problem of the previous version:
-  Updated VBIOS and GOP Driver.
-  Updated CPU Microcode.
-  When USB and Audio controller are disabled and then system would not able to work properly .
-  Improved memory compatibility.


-------------------------------------------------
Z170A GAMING PRO  (MS-7984) V1.7 BIOS Release
-------------------------------------------------
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/Final_BIOS/7984v17.rar

1. This is AMI BIOS release

2. This BIOS fixes the following problem of the previous version:
-  Updated VBIOS and GOP Driver.
-  Updated CPU Microcode.
-  When USB and Audio controller are disabled and then system would not able to work properly .
-  Improved memory compatibility.

---------------------------------------------------------------

B150M PRO-VD D3 / B150M PRO-VH D3 (MS-7981) V10.5 BIOS Release
---------------------------------------------------------------
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/Final_BIOS/7981vA5.rar

1. This is AMI BIOS release

2. This BIOS fixes the following problem of the previous version:
-  Updated VBIOS and GOP Driver.
-  Updated CPU Microcode.
-  When USB and Audio controller are disabled and then system would not able to work properly .
-  Improved memory compatibility.


-------------------------------------------------

B150M PRO-DH / B150M PRO-VDH (MS-7982) V3.6 BIOS Release
-------------------------------------------------
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/Final_BIOS/7982v36.rar

1. This is AMI BIOS release

2. This BIOS fixes the following problem of the previous version:
-  Updated VBIOS and GOP Driver.
-  Updated CPU Microcode.
-  When USB and Audio controller are disabled and then system would not able to work properly .
-  Improved memory compatibility.

-------------------------------------------------

Z170I GAMING PRO AC (MS-7980) V1.5 BIOS Release
-------------------------------------------------
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/Final_BIOS/7980v15.rar

1. This is AMI BIOS release

2. This BIOS fixes the following problem of the previous version:
-  Updated VBIOS and GOP Driver.
-  Updated CPU Microcode.
-  When USB and Audio controller are disabled and then system would not able to work properly .
-  Improved memory compatibility.

-------------------------------------------------
Z170A-G45 GAMING (MS-7977) V2.4 BIOS Release
-------------------------------------------------
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/Final_BIOS/7977v24.rar

1. This is AMI BIOS release

2. This BIOS fixes the following problem of the previous version:
-  Updated VBIOS and GOP Driver.
-  Updated CPU Microcode.
-  When USB and Audio controller are disabled and then system would not able to work properly .
-  Improved memory compatibility.


-------------------------------------------------
H170M BAZOOKA (MS-7982) V17.4 BIOS Release
-------------------------------------------------
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/Final_BIOS/7982vH4.rar

1. This is AMI BIOS release

2. This BIOS fixes the following problem of the previous version:
-  Updated VBIOS and GOP Driver.
-  Updated CPU Microcode.
-  When USB and Audio controller are disabled and then system would not able to work properly .
-  Improved memory compatibility.

-------------------------------------------------

H170M PRO-VD D3 (MS-7981) V11.2 BIOS Release
-------------------------------------------------
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/Final_BIOS/7981vB2.rar

1. This is AMI BIOS release

2. This BIOS fixes the following problem of the previous version:
-  Updated VBIOS and GOP Driver.
-  Updated CPU Microcode.
-  When USB and Audio controller are disabled and then system would not able to work properly .
-  Improved memory compatibility.

-------------------------------------------------
B150M NIGHT ELF (MS-7979) V1.4 BIOS Release
-------------------------------------------------
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/Final_BIOS/7979v14.rar

1. This is AMI BIOS release

2. This BIOS fixes the following problem of the previous version:
-  Updated VBIOS and GOP Driver.
-  Updated CPU Microcode.
-  When USB and Audio controller are disabled and then system would not able to work properly .
-  Improved memory compatibility.


---------------------------------------------------------------
Z170A TOMAHAWK / Z170A TOMAHAWK AC (MS-7970) V1.3 BIOS Release
---------------------------------------------------------------
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/Final_BIOS/7970v13.rar

1. This is AMI BIOS release

2. This BIOS fixes the following problem of the previous version:
-  Updated VBIOS and GOP Driver.
-  Updated CPU Microcode.
-  When USB and Audio controller are disabled and then system would not able to work properly .
-  Improved memory compatibility.

-------------------------------------------------
Z170A-G43 PLUS (MS-7970) V3.4 BIOS Release
-------------------------------------------------
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/Final_BIOS/7970v34.rar

1. This is AMI BIOS release

2. This BIOS fixes the following problem of the previous version:
-  Updated VBIOS and GOP Driver.
-  Updated CPU Microcode.
-  When USB and Audio controller are disabled and then system would not able to work properly .
-  Improved memory compatibility.


Gruß Torsten


----------



## Schmuppes (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: BETA BIOS Files für Z170A Mainboards*



Torsten4MSI schrieb:


> Hallo Schmuppes,
> 
> schau mal hier.
> 
> ...



Ich weiß das mit den BIOS-Betas sehr zu schätze und teste auch gerne, aber könnt ihr nicht vielleicht die Changelogs als .txt mit in die Zip-Archive legen?


----------



## MSIToWi (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: BETA BIOS Files für Z170A Mainboards*

Hallo Schmuppes,
sobald es Changelogs gibt, die für die Öffentlichkeit gedacht sin, liegen diese bei.
Anders geht es nicht.


----------



## Torsten4MSI (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: BETA BIOS Files für Z170A Mainboards*

Hier 4 neue Final BIOS Files.



H170A GAMING PRO (MS-7978) V2.6 BIOS Release
-------------------------------------------------

http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/Final_BIOS/7978v26.rar

1. This is AMI BIOS release

2. This BIOS fixes the following problem of the previous version:
-  Updated VBIOS and GOP Driver.
-  Updated CPU Microcode.
-  When USB and Audio controller are disabled and then system would not able to work properly .
-  Improved memory compatibility.

-------------------------------------------------
Z170 KRAIT GAMING (MS-7984) V11.6 BIOS Release
-------------------------------------------------
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/Final_BIOS/7984vB6.rar
1. This is AMI BIOS release

2. This BIOS fixes the following problem of the previous version:
-  Updated VBIOS and GOP Driver.
-  Updated CPU Microcode.
-  When USB and Audio controller are disabled and then system would not able to work properly .
-  Improved memory compatibility.

-------------------------------------------------
Z170A  GAMING M3 (MS-7978) V10.4 BIOS Release
-------------------------------------------------
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/Final_BIOS/7978vA4.rar
1. This is AMI BIOS release

2. This BIOS fixes the following problem of the previous version:
-  Updated VBIOS and GOP Driver.
-  Updated CPU Microcode.
-  When USB and Audio controller are disabled and then system would not able to work properly .
-  Improved memory compatibility.

-------------------------------------------------
B150A GAMING PRO (MS-7978) V1.8 BIOS Release
-------------------------------------------------
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Z170A/Final_BIOS/7978v18.rar
1. This is AMI BIOS release

2. This BIOS fixes the following problem of the previous version:
-  Updated VBIOS and GOP Driver.
-  Updated CPU Microcode.
-  When USB and Audio controller are disabled and then system would not able to work properly .
-  Improved memory compatibility.


----------



## Xaphyr (16. März 2016)

*AW: BETA BIOS Files für Z170A Mainboards*

Seit heute gibts wohl die BIOS Version 1.6 für mein Bazooka.
Dabei ist mir folgender Punkt aufgefallen:

- Optimized Hynix A-die Memory

Wofür genau steht das?


----------



## MSIToWi (21. März 2016)

*AW: BETA BIOS Files für Z170A Mainboards*



Xaphyr schrieb:


> Seit heute gibts wohl die BIOS Version 1.6 für mein Bazooka.
> Dabei ist mir folgender Punkt aufgefallen:
> 
> - Optimized Hynix A-die Memory
> ...



Da wurde ein Fehler mit dem genannten RAM gefixt damit dieser uneingeschränkt auf dem Mainboard funktioniert.


----------

